# Rabbit ???s



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi all, 
I was thinking about going out for a walk with the .22 just to see if I could find a cotton tail or two. I've never been rabbit hunting, and this figure from the game regs hasn't been a help at all. Are the black areas where I can hunt, where it's open for rabbit hunting, where there are rabbits, or where there aren't rabbits? It's been a bit of a mystery to me for a while.








Any other tips would be welcome, but like I said, I'm going on a walk, not hunting. I understand that it's easier when there's snow on the ground, and my expectations are pretty low given the weather and my lack of experience.

And what do you guys do with jackrabbits? I didn't think they were that good to eat. Thx.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The black area is where you might find cottontails not necessarily where you can hunt. Notice that the black area also doesn't show any cities.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

The black is the area with rabbit habitat and their range. You'll still want to make sure you're on public ground and whatnot. I'd also take that map with a grain of salt because it's pretty much the entire state. I try to find places with tall sage brush and washes. Once the snow is on the ground I usually fond it easier to find where they are because you can see the tracks.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

You can eat jackrabbits. Treat them like beef. They are lean and tough so slow cooking/braising is your friend. Cottontail have white meat like chicken. You can prepare those like you would chicken.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Look for areas of rolling hills with some low lying areas like washes or ravines. Cottontails like cover and don’t venture too far into the open. 

Most cotton tails I shoot are fairly close to their burrows. 

Cottontails don’t run far either. But a jack rabbit will keep running.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Head North.. lots of bunnies for the taking8)


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Nothin funner than poppin 'tails as they sit and sun themselves on a bright winter day. They love to sit at the edge of their holes. Snow on the ground makes them much easier to spot. Take a 3'-4' length of barb wire (usually you and find some laying around old fence lines) cause the little buggers always make a dive for their holes when shot. Run the wire down the hole and spin it a couple times. It gets tangled in their fur and you can pull 'em right out.(I 've fished a few live, un-shots, ones out, pretty exciting)


----------

